# My first Garden



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Well here is the beginnings of my first garden. Its 12' x 3', was supposed to be 4' deep but i fudged up and connected the ends wrong. Anyway, we were building a fence with cedar posts and had a few left over so i brought them home to build this. I think the cedar looks great. I'll be planting this weekend, here's to happy gardening! :cheers:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

That's about the size of my garden boxes that I have in the backyard...but never used. I like the cedar...looks great.

Tell me about the soil you're using. Where did you get it? How expensive?
Did you till up the ground beneath it and add that soil on top or mix it all together? I want to start on mine this weekend, but I'm a gardening-dummy.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice. What are you gonna plant?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

It looks great. I really like the cedar.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you might want to wait or plant inside near a window. spring's not here yet this year...


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

The soil is a topsoil/mulch mix from Falcon Imports on 518 in Pearland. Cost about $25 a yard which i only needed one, I'm sure anyplace close to you would have the same thing. No i didn't till beneath but i did dig up the grass. 

Gonna plant the usual, tomatoes, peppers, onions, cilantro, and whatever else sounds good when i go to the nursery.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> The soil is a topsoil/mulch mix from Falcon Imports on 518 in Pearland. Cost about $25 a yard which i only needed one, I'm sure anyplace close to you would have the same thing. No i didn't till beneath but i did dig up the grass.
> 
> Gonna plant the usual, tomatoes, peppers, onions, cilantro, and whatever else sounds good when i go to the nursery.


cilantro is tough to keep once it gets real hot. i grow mine inside in a window that gets half sun. if you can position the cilantro on the morning side of ur garden it would get shade in the afternoon from the taller plants. that may help. i do both jalapeno and bell peppers. bells never get real big but they were tasty. my mom also does squash but that's more of a vine and would need somthing to crawl. good luck i think i'm gonna try some different colored tomatoes this year.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

boat_money said:


> cilantro is tough to keep once it gets real hot. i grow mine inside in a window that gets half sun. if you can position the cilantro on the morning side of ur garden it would get shade in the afternoon from the taller plants. that may help. i do both jalapeno and bell peppers. bells never get real big but they were tasty. my mom also does squash but that's more of a vine and would need somthing to crawl. good luck i think i'm gonna try some different colored tomatoes this year.


Bell Peppers, yeah that sounds good. We also have those little bitty chile's growing wild near our a/c. Man those things can add some heat, but thats how we like it at my house. Thanks for the tips on the cilantro, my goal is to make home grown, home made salsa and pico. Squash sounds good, but i have a feeling my garden is going to get real small real quick...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Drive a T post mid distance on the 3' ends and hang a hog panel on the T posts. This will give you something to tie your plants to.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*"Drive a T post mid distance on the 3' ends and hang a hog panel on the T posts. This will give you something to tie your plants to."*

That is good advice there. You know at least the tomatos are going to need to be supported so might as well put in some kind of structure now, before you plant.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I was going to use the cages for the tomatoes and peppers, ya'll think the panels on the ends would be necessary?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The store bought cages work for pepper plants but I don't have much luck using them with tomatoes. 

Once the tomato vine gets over 4' tall the cage just can't hold the weight of the plant. With the cattle panel tied off at each end it gives you a sturdy support and you can tie the panel to the T post so the top is higher.


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

*garden prep.*

saw this on TV insted of digging up the grass under your garden. get out the old weed wacker and go postal on the lawn. you will have nothing but dirt in no time. saved me alot of time and saved my back!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

A couple of pole bean plants produce a good mess early. Just lean a rough stick or cane against the fence for them to climb.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Cedar not only looks good but is a far better choice for gardens than treated wood. The health risks of eating veggies from treated wood seem to outweigh any benefits one might get from home gardening...cedar is a great choice.


----------

